# Beetle -- Audi TT separated at birth?



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

Got a chance to park next to a TT the other day. I would say there is a slight family resemblance.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

:wave::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

They do really look alike from the rear, but the front is ehh.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Seeing as they share the same A5 (PQ35) platform and 2.0 turbo engine, they more than just look similar. In FWD 2.0T configuration, they are mechanical twins. Most Audis are just VW platforms with AWD and more powerful engine options.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

You're not the first, when I drove the beetle the first time i couldn't get over the TT bits on the interior, the start, the roundel around the gear shift, everything. very much a baby tt.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> You're not the first, when I drove the beetle the first time i couldn't get over the TT bits on the interior, the start, the roundel around the gear shift, everything. very much a baby tt.



A TT with a puffy jacket!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I thought I read somewhere when the Beetle debuted that the design team
'unofficially' targeted the TT as an inspiration for the design. Something high-style yet masculine and mature. I think there's quite a bit of the design DNA in the new car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I thought I read somewhere when the Beetle debuted that the design team
> 'unofficially' targeted the TT as an inspiration for the design. Something high-style yet masculine and mature. I think there's quite a bit of the design DNA in the new car.


I love TT's, but I need something more practical for a DD (cheaper helps!) so the Beetle is a nice alternative.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

The current TT is nice but I prefer the last gen's look much more.

About 3 yrs ago I missed an opportunity to buy one...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I've actually thought it looked a lot like the original TT, with bits and pieces of the current TT mixed in


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I always had a soft spot for the TT... Always reminded me of the Ghia.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Audi tt vs beetle*

Wow ,that orange tt looks nice. I was on the freeway today in my 2001 new beetle
1.8t ,and along came a spider (audi tt ) i think it was about a 2005 model with 225 hp. He gave me 2 beeps and off we went . At the time i had a massive boost leak from a big tear in my charge pressure line .but what the heck ,i had'nt eaten lunch yet. Needless to say ,i was delighted to have him observe my tailights for 10 miles of hard driving . I know what your thinking , but my beetle is a fast and furious little sucker . , even with the boost leak . I just ordered the new hose 60 bucks for a foot long hose .wow...... Any way


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

neoyeti said:


> Got a chance to park next to a TT the other day. I would say there is a slight family resemblance.


One has more Boo-tay than the other....


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting observation. I just ordered a Fender edition in Black to replace my TT which is 6 years old.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I still think the beetle is a better looking car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> I still think the beetle is a better looking car.


You crazy lol


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> You crazy lol


I'm sorry man that's just how I feel I love the styling on our cars I feel VW really got it right this time.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

It's funny, the resemblance is one of the reasons I went with The Beetle. Sitting in the pre production car at fastivus a year or so ago the inclusion of the rounded chrome detail around the gear selector, various other little bits, all very reminiscent of the current TT, especially the more 'manly' proportions. I even briefly considered the current TT, but the cost of the Beetle, same engine and drivetrain at the bottom, feel, and greater utility swayed me to the beetle. I bought it because it's a poor man's tt


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a chance to tool around in a TT RS and I absolutely loved it. Felt great, like the car was tailored to me. I like to think of my Beetle Turbo as a working man's TT RS, haha, doesn't feel quite as finely tailored, but it's pretty darn good.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> It's funny, the resemblance is one of the reasons I went with The Beetle. Sitting in the pre production car at fastivus a year or so ago the inclusion of the rounded chrome detail around the gear selector, various other little bits, all very reminiscent of the current TT, especially the more 'manly' proportions. I even briefly considered the current TT, but the cost of the Beetle, same engine and drivetrain at the bottom, feel, and greater utility swayed me to the beetle. *I bought it because it's a poor man's tt*


Dude, I swear I replied without having seen your post, but clearly we're on the same page on that one!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

TypeSH said:


> Dude, I swear I replied without having seen your post, but clearly we're on the same page on that one!


:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm thinking our car is more Porsche 356 than a TT though mechanically both are Golf based.
note the wheels


----------

